# 2013 Top Producer



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Last night this PA family was named Top Producer......sounds like they are much more grounded than some of the past choices.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/luke_brubaker_wins_top_producer_of_the_year/


----------

